# Alive



## Hikaru (Sep 14, 2007)

​


> Taisuke Kanou is your average 16-year-old student. He has two close friends, Hirose and Megumi. Hirose has trouble with bullies, but Taisuke is always their to defend him, even though he just winds up getting beaten instead of Hirose. During class one day, Taisuke is hit by something unworldly and for that split second, he sees a vision of the universe. As he's walking home from school, he sees a girl fall and die if front of him, but his first thought is jealousy. He later finds out that the strange sansation that hit him is speading throughout Japan. Those who are struck by it either commit suicide or "evolve," but the comrades have evolove usually have dark intentions for the rest of the world.



Author:Tadashi Kawashima, Art:Adachitoka
Genres: adventure, science fiction, shounen, supernatural 

DDL: 
Volume 1:Megaupload
Volume 2:Megaupload
Volume 3:Megaupload
Chapter 12:Megaupload
Chapter 13:Megaupload

Chinese Raw of Volume 4-10:
4:here
5:here
6:here
7:here
8:here
9:here
10:here

I usually don't recommend mangas but only the exceptional ones (SAO, SkipBeat etc) to me anyway . I find the plot to be enjoyable and the art gets better and better. Currently being scanned by the group Dynasty-Scans and is up to chapter 12 which is Volume 4. If you like it good, if you don't screw you.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2007)

Does it also involve air plane crashes, Peruian soccer players, and cannibalism?


----------



## vanh (Sep 15, 2007)

I saw Alive, and i thought this would be a thread about Alive, an one-shot by the same mangaka for Jiraishin. 

Thanks for the recommendation SI. I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Does it also involve air plane crashes, Peruian soccer players, and cannibalism?



Maybe, no and no. Not really the end of the world type manga, maybe in later plots.



vanh said:


> I saw Alive, and i thought this would be a thread about Alive, an one-shot by the same mangaka for Jiraishin.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation SI. I'll be giving it a try.



I read that manga too, it was pretty good esp love the ending.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

ill give this a dload


----------



## Six* (Sep 15, 2007)

The art and story looks good.

*DLs*


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

this was fucking interesting, but i hate how hirose got that strong. and how few uses his heat really is


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2007)

is it a monthly manga?


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

^I am not sure but there are currently 12 volumes out right now.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

12 chapters SI dear


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

scan is up to chapter 12 but there are 12 volumes currently out, Mr. Freija.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

wow, nice too bad its not ecchi


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 15, 2007)

^very few ecchi scenes but the end of chapter 12 just introduced the female lead.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 15, 2007)

I started reading this near the start of the year. The releases have a huge gap between them though. :sweat


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

ecchi makes the world go round


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

oh shi and i was jus tgoing to bed XD


edit: shit 7k posts thats like 250 posts from me today XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## vanh (Sep 17, 2007)

SI said:
			
		

> I read that manga too, it was pretty good esp love the ending.



Yup . That one-shot is a good one. The ending is good, bu sad imo. 

It's a shame I have just finished vol1 only  Really interesting. Mass suicidal series. No ecchi is actually a good thing though xD If with this art, and it's ecchi, I will definitely lose haft my interest in it.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 17, 2007)

^ The art gets better and better as the series goes on. It's like how Hikaru No Go started out meh and then improves.


----------



## ddddom (Jan 1, 2008)

ok... is there a different place to download this? cuz that didnt work for me...


----------



## Trov (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, I was keeping up with this until Dynasty cancelled it. It's currently licensed though by Delrey I think. I think they have the first two volumes out. with the third coming out in Feb and the fourth in April. A long wait for me as I've been waiting for volume 4 since April.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 14, 2008)

*Alive - The Final Evolution.*

I tried to use the Search funtion but I seriously could not find another thread on this sooo..

Read this Manga!



> Summary
> 
> A high schooler named Taisuke Kanou is living with his older sister, Youko, after the death of his parents. He lives a relatively quiet life until a massive surge of suicides around the world known as the "Nightmare Week" begins.
> 
> From that moment on, weird phenomena begin to occur around Taisuke. He is victim of space travelling illusions. He sees a smiling girl who jumps to her death from atop a building. His best friend, Hirose, is framed for murder. His classmates are killing themselves for no apparent reason. Furthermore, the police always seem to keep an eye on Taisuke while investigating Hirose's case. At the same time, a psychotic murderer appears, and he sees our protagonist as his "comrade". Will Taisuke succumb to all of these crazy incidents? Or will he be able to someday return to his old peaceful lifestyle that he yearns for?



Eh, with my luck, a Thread on this already exists and i'm just makin a fool of myself but there you go..

You can start reading here:
"Moon" chapter 319


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2008)

i just started this manga a few days ago and i'm hooked with it


----------



## Geass (Sep 16, 2008)

What the? I saw Alive, only on the outside, before and I thought it was just some slice-of-life manga. Didn't think it had supernatural stuff inside... Cool..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

This looks worth reading.  Now that there is 34 chapters as opposed to 12 out.  Go go Johnny come lately....


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

read the first 3 volumes but wasn't really that impressed, does it pick up in terms of plot?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2008)

this manga need more love and viewers.i think it's a good manga and worth reading.


----------



## xpto (Oct 23, 2008)

Just caught up on chapter 34.

EPIC SHIT IS EPIC.

Seriously, the last chapters have been so unbelievably badass, hell, even Yuta was badass.

Also, Haru ;___________________________________________________;


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2009)

New chapter's out post-hiatus.

chap 371 cover

Not bad.

And also, why have the threads for Alive and Alive: The Final Evolution been merged? They're completely unrelated except for their names.


----------



## xpto (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, nice seeing Yuuta and Nami a bit grown up. The fat girl who seems to admire Yuuta was source of many lols.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone know where to download 38 and 39. Ya says they're both done, but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## BlaZeR (Mar 13, 2009)

Why isn't this more popular? It should be getting much more attention than mangas such as fairy tail..


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 13, 2009)

@BlaZeR, tell me about it. I read this all in one day. It's really easy to read as well, since it isn't text heavy. 

@Oboro, yeah after I read the thread more carefully I came to realize that.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG! I love this manga <3


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2009)

chapter 38 is out at here,


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 23, 2009)

chapters 39-40 are out Link removed


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

This concept seems interesting.
I'll give it a ride I guess


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 30, 2009)

Chapter 41 is out here


----------



## tersalius (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn this is a very good manga indeed.

saw the topic about it yesterday and started to read yesterday, and by now im already up to date with the scans.

now the bad part. TO HAVE TO WAIT for new chapters, dammit saw the next chapters in raw format (of course impossible to understand anything) but by the looks will get even better.

SO two questions:

1) Anyone know up to what volume are the raws in japan, AND where can i find them to down (too curios, need to see whats gonna happen even if i will not understand it)

2) And how often a new chapter (scanned ones) is realeased??? 

And to finish, for those who didnt read it yet, reallly READ IT, i think the manga at least deserves a try, and probably once you start you will keep reading it.

thanks, and bye


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

The goodies have escaped, the base has been evacuated and that cocky bitch D4 is now undergoing a sudden mental re-evaluation of her abilities.


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did they just leave without the heart?..


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

Chapter 46 Fox News

interesting chapter


----------



## BlaZeR (May 10, 2009)

Sweet, nothing really happened in 47 or 48 though, I was expecting more action.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, this manga is awesome. Started reading a week ago and it's really very interesting. At beginning characters desings was kinda shitty but later author really improved a lot. 

So far, I'm loving this manga. Now on chapter 13.

But man, this manga is really underrated underreaded. Not many people reading this. That a shame. It's not really underrated, because who read this manga rated it high.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone has Vol 18 raw?

Wow I expected this manga to be up there inn the thousands.

Well anyways its completely up to date with the RAWs I got.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2009)

Life n Discovery said:


> Anyone has Vol 18 raw?
> 
> *Wow I expected this manga to be up there inn the thousands.*Well anyways its completely up to date with the RAWs I got.



Shocking that its not isnt it? Anyway its supposed to be getting an anime so it should catch on then.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Chapter 67 is out.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 21, 2009)

Finally... I really missed Alive. Last chapter was released in July 25th. Almost 3 month without a chapter.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Finally... I really missed Alive. Last chapter was released in July 25th. Almost 3 month without a chapter.



Hopefully they finish the series now without any long breaks.


----------



## thefernus (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish Nami would get back to being the incredible badass she was in the first arc. It was shocking to see her give up that easily against Ludger, after she was such an insanely awesome tank against Kanon. The same girl who shrugged off numerous point-blank explosions (some to the face), a big pipe upside the head, and impaling herself with a GIGANTIC spike, gets taken down by a weak-looking stab (along with some other superficial wounds)? I'll keep telling myself she could have made a comeback had Ludger not left on his own... and maybe she was a little ambivalent about actually stopping Taisuke (and risk revealing her feelings for him)... but still, that was a shitty showing all in all. The D4 fight which she won, wasn't exactly highlight material either. I guess love for another is a weaker motivation than REVENGE REVENGE RAWR ARGH? Either that or Taisuke leeched most of the badass out of her...


----------



## alb (Dec 8, 2009)

What happened to this manga?!?!


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Dec 26, 2009)

Didn't realize Naruto forums had a thread for this awesome manga! It's one of my favourites. I <3 Nami and Taisuke.



thefernus said:


> I guess love for another is a weaker motivation than REVENGE REVENGE RAWR ARGH? Either that or Taisuke leeched most of the badass out of her...



Yeah guys tend to do that to girls lol  Just look at Erza from fairy tail.


----------



## thefernus (Dec 26, 2009)

Shonen tough girls (especially ones who can take a whole lot of punishment _at first_) need a keep-your-awesomeness support group?


----------



## youknowme (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely my favorite manga now. Was hoping for an anime, but they scrapped those plans it seems.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 30, 2009)

youknowme said:


> Definitely my favorite manga now. Was hoping for an anime, but they scrapped those plans it seems.



If I recall, it was canceled.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 30, 2009)

is there anywhere i can get 71-81 raw?


----------



## TadloS (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't want to announce but sadly Alive will soon end.  It will end in February 2010 at chapter 83. To be honest, I'm kinda happy. This manga is really awesome I don't have nothing against(in fact it's on my top 5) but better to end earlier rather than turning it slow paced shit. So maybe we will get anime adaption soon. 



Dbgohan08 said:


> is there anywhere i can get 71-81 raw?



Try to search in this forum.  2,133

And a little spoiler for upcoming chapter.


----------



## youknowme (Dec 30, 2009)

TadloS said:


> I don't want to announce but sadly Alive will soon end.  It will end in February 2010 at chapter 83. To be honest, I'm kinda happy. This manga is really awesome I don't have nothing against(in fact it's on my top 5) but better to end earlier rather than turning it slow paced shit. So maybe we will get anime adaption soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great find! I'm with you, I'm sad that it is ending, but happy it won't be dragged on and end up not being good. Maybe once it ended, they can make a proper anime about it without having to have an original ending.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 3, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I don't want to announce but sadly Alive will soon end.  It will end in February 2010 at chapter 83. To be honest, I'm kinda happy. This manga is really awesome I don't have nothing against(in fact it's on my top 5) but better to end earlier rather than turning it slow paced shit. So maybe we will get anime adaption soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is sad news indeed. is that picture from chapter 71?


----------



## youknowme (Jan 4, 2010)

Chapter 71 is released!!


----------



## 12456 (Jan 5, 2010)

So does anyone know where one can get chapter 75-81?


----------



## TadloS (Jan 6, 2010)

Avante said:


> This is sad news indeed. is that picture from chapter 71?



I don't really know but I guess its from chapter 82.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

Avante said:


> This is sad news indeed. is that picture from chapter 71?





TadloS said:


> I don't really know but I guess its from chapter 82.



It's from chapter 73.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 7, 2010)

Kono-basho release a special chapter from vol.18. Go to their website if you are interested.


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been reading this manga since the beginning and I'm sad to hear it's gonna end. Along with Fairy Tail, Alive is my favourite manga series.

The special chapter was very sweet with the sunflower metaphors. I enjoyed it.



TadloS said:


> And a little spoiler for upcoming chapter.



Oh thank god. Taisuke is so dumb, you have to hit him with a giant lead pipe before he noticed you like him. I can imagine a conversation between Nami and Taisuke would be like:

Nami: Taisuke... I... I like you.
Taisuke: Wha?
Nami: What I mean to say is... I... love you.
Taisuke: Wha?
Nami: I just told you I love you.
Taisuke: Wha?
Nami: I LOVE YOU, you moron.
Taisuke: Wha?
Nami: Okay you know what? Screw it. [stabs him in the eye]


----------



## youknowme (Jan 17, 2010)

New chapter out!!


----------



## youknowme (Jan 28, 2010)

Chapter 73 is out. Solid chapter, and finally is the source of that spoiler pic from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Lucius (Feb 3, 2010)

damn i like this manga. there is something with those end of days settings that fascinates me..


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Lucius (Nov 14, 2010)

chapter 76-78:

I mean, just read the next page, it's obvious.


----------



## Dei (Nov 14, 2010)

Its sad to see how underestimated this awesome mangais and that the writter is dead Is there any chance that we might get an anime adaption in the future?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 14, 2010)

there was one planned but it was canceled again because the writer died


----------



## Epik High (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds pretty good, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 14, 2010)

The thread is......alive!

Anyway, here's chapter 79 as well. We're almost to the end.


chapter 79


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

Ch.80 is out as well.


----------



## Dei (Nov 18, 2010)

Now im finnaly up to date with the chapters and i got to say this is the second best manga i have ever read. Im kinda sad that taisuke choose meg instead of nami:/ It pisses me off that there are tons of crappy series every season that gets anime adaptions but not an masterpiece like this. Havent we hade enough of moe series already?? I think this manga would be an huge anime hit because it got so good character development and its just pure epic win!


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, since these series have Mitama Aoi and that girl with gun, it is also moe series.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

I wanted to know how many volumes of Alive have Viz released? I only know of the first 2 and haven't been able to find any others since.


----------



## Dei (Nov 20, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Well, since these series have Mitama Aoi and that girl with gun, it is also moe series.



That doesen`t make it an moe series-_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently, having females in a storyline makes it moe??


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 20, 2010)

> Apparently, having females in a storyline makes it moe??


If they are moe. And they are )))


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 20, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Now im finnaly up to date with the chapters and i got to say this is the second best manga i have ever read. Im kinda sad that taisuke choose meg instead of nami:/ It pisses me off that there are tons of crappy series every season that gets anime adaptions but not an masterpiece like this. Havent we hade enough of moe series already?? I think this manga would be an huge anime hit because it got so good character development and its just pure epic win!



If Taisuke chose Nami, he wouldn't have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 lost his arm. >:[ 




Dammit Taisuke.


----------



## Dei (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you guys think there is a chance the anime might get picked up agian by another company?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 21, 2010)

unless you want this show to have brain damaged girls who make stupid noises like ungh or nyaa and give their instruments names, the chances are slim.

you can pray with me for a better world though.


----------



## Dei (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucius said:


> unless you want this show to have brain damaged girls who make stupid noises like ungh or nyaa and give their instruments names, the chances are slim.
> 
> you can pray with me for a better world though.



The japanese audiance wouldnt know a good show even if it bite them in the ass-_- 
I will pray with you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2010)

Still playing catch up with this series but I just finished the Carl versus Yura battle and that was one epic draw. 

*Edit:* Now I'm read up to chapter 65 where it looks like Hirose finally going to appear.


----------



## Dei (Nov 21, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Still playing catch up with this series but I just finished the Carl versus Yura battle and that was one epic draw.
> 
> *Edit:* Now I'm read up to chapter 65 where it looks like Hirose finally going to appear.



The carl vs yura battle is one of the best battles in the series in my opinion. You need to catch up the amount of epicness ahead is OVER 9000


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2010)

Caught up with the Scantlation and the battle between Hirose and Kanou was awesome. Although Kanou paid a price losing his hand, he was still able to take on Hirose who still seems bent on killing Kanou. I guess it was his desire all along rather than being brain washed.

And now that the nuke has been launched I wonder what's going to happen now? 

Oh and Nami > Meg


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hating Megumi  i hope that she,Mitama and Hirose will disappear into the space


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 6, 2010)

Megumi is alright.
If i was asked, i'd probably take Tama-chan on her offer.
Liked that Ms President dropped the nuke anyway.
Liked that non-powered son decided to off Taisuke anyway. If i am not mistaken, he has already made one shot before being stopped.
It is quite possible that he would shoot again )))


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 6, 2010)

is that Megumi Ochiai in the cover for the first volume??


----------



## Aeon (Dec 6, 2010)

x_danny_x said:


> is that Megumi Ochiai in the cover for the first volume??



Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2010)

For some reason it doesn't surprise me that Hirose was the one to ultimately stop the missile. And what did Megumi just do?


----------



## x_danny_x (Dec 6, 2010)

so,  this manga sounds interesting.   alot of powerful folks,  romance,  and a sad ending.  

i just found out about it because i saw this thread.  i was reading wiki and i found out that the author/writer of the manga completed the manga shortly before his death.  

glad he finished this masterpiece before he passed away.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2010)

^I feel the same way. I was really disappointed finding out the anime project for this series was canceled. ><


----------



## Dei (Dec 7, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> ^I feel the same way. I was really disappointed finding out the anime project for this series was canceled. ><



I still have my hope up that it will be picked up agian sometime
Seriosly they cant let a masterpiece like this pass by


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 7, 2010)

Could you share a link, then?


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Could you share a link, then?



A link to what??


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guys. This is such a good manga. I started reading it three or four days ago and couldn't stop till I reached chapter 60. Now I'm resting a bit, got some work do be done now, later I'll read all the remaining chapters. 

I kinda hate Taisuke, the guy is so useless, I mean, his power is kinda uncool. Though.  Yuuta and Aoi have awesome powers. 

Some pannels give off a great vibe, remind me sometimes of YYH.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 12, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> For some reason it doesn't surprise me that Hirose was the one to ultimately stop the missile. And what did Megumi just do?


It was super obvious that Hirose would have to stop the missile, because while lots of people have destructive powers he's the only one who can erase stuff, so only he could deal with it without creating a dirty bomb.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2010)

Wrath said:


> It was super obvious that Hirose would have to stop the missile, because while lots of people have destructive powers he's the only one who can erase stuff, so only he could deal with it without creating a dirty bomb.



Which is exactly why I made that statement.

Megumi on the other hand...


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 13, 2010)

> A link to what??


The last chapter.
I fell under impression you were discussing it...


----------



## Dei (Dec 13, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> The last chapter.
> I fell under impression you were discussing it...



Check back a page they are always posted before the discussion begin^^


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Welp, i was abviously mistaken about last (its last, right?) chapter being out.
However it were links posted earlier that led me to asking for them.
Oh well. I am sure last chapter won't be out before long.


----------



## Anasazi (Dec 28, 2010)

...and it's over.  Great manga.  Typesetter was dead on, on the last page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2010)

Great ending. I found it fitting for each of the characters. And the way the mangaka ended the story while being on his death bed was pretty eerie, almost like a dying message. My sentiments are totally in line with the statements made by the typesetter.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 28, 2010)

A nice end for a great shounen, i'm pissed for the end of the romance between Taisuke and Nami.. but Meg was his childhood crush so i guess i've to accept this.

Anyway i'll miss this manga


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2010)

Great end but I can't help but feel a little left out with the paring, but I can understand. Good Shounen, kept me going..

Sadly we won't have no more great work by this mangaka again


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Dec 28, 2010)

last chapter online: Here, Ulquiorra's ordinary cero loses lethality

Great ending, although a little rushed. Probably couldn't be helped anyway. since the mangaka was dying. Kinda felt sorry for Taisuke... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But loved how he didn't regenerated his arm and that Yuuta was speculating the motive for this. I guess it's the way of the authot's saying that he won't be "regenerating" as well, his narration was very emotional, I felt very lonely while reading, as he probably felt while he was dying... Just some random thoughts... I just kept thinking about over and over after I finished my reading. Nice touch on how everyone lost their power. Just missed the crazy doctor and the army guys (I know they got a pannel, but a bit more wouldn't hurt)


----------



## Dei (Dec 28, 2010)

Its so sad that its over


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 30, 2010)

...
It is beautiful and sad.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

The author died?!?

My brother is not going to like this.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes. He is.
He literally wrote last chapters on his deathbed.


----------

